# Short sermons on Psalms



## Igor (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a tradition in our church: in the very beginning of the worship service somebody reads a Psalm (or a portion of it) and delivers a short (5-7 minutes) message, thus calling the congregation to prayer. By default, if the main message is not mine, it is my responsibility. Now, after so many years of ministry, I find it very hard: it takes hours just to find something new, refreshing - I hate to repeat myself as well as make it a mere formality. But it seems like I have said everything I could and used up all the resources available. Somehow it is now easier for me to prepare a main sermon for 30-40 minutes, than a 5-minute message.
Can anybody suggest a couple of good resources?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a suggestion:
Just very quickly, take a verse or two and sketch the basic idea; and then take the people straight to Jesus Christ, very little detailed reasoning or anything, just the leap, appropriately.

At the very least, it will get the folks thinking Christologically about the Psalms. As one teacher put it, the Psalms (besides being frequently Messianic in prophetic sense) give us the anatomy of the emotional life of our Savior.


----------



## Casey (Jan 25, 2009)

John Brown's psalter contains short summaries at the beginning of every Psalm. For some variety, perhaps you could just read his little summaries?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2009)

Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_ contains many good ideas for preaching from the Psalms, including "Hints for the Country Preacher." I have found that they are not extremely helpful for an entire sermon, but I think that they would be very useful for what you are doing.


----------

